# Amino acid soap Base



## Rattanjeet (Sep 21, 2021)

Dear all
I found out from Instagram that there is one amino acid soap base which looks absolute transparent.  My question is that how amino acid soap base is different from the Trandparend melt and pour soap base.
There is not much information on net.Though it says that it is good for the skin...
Does anyone know?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 23, 2021)

Link?

Without further information, it's a wild guessing game. Is it a central constituent, or do they just add some for label appeal?

Amino acids by themselves traditionally play no role in soapmaking, except as building blocks for some syndets like cocoyl glutamate or cocamidopropyl betaine. At least the latter I've seen in a M&P recipe, but I'd never dare call it “amino acid-based” for that reason. But ye know, marketing


----------



## Rattanjeet (Sep 23, 2021)

BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessa
					

BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo shared a post on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessavons  #アミノ酸石けん #アミノ酸石鹸...




					www.instagram.com
				





ResolvableOwl said:


> Link?
> 
> Without further information, it's a wild guessing game. Is it a central constituent, or do they just add some for label appeal?
> 
> Amino acids by themselves traditionally play no role in soapmaking, except as building blocks for some syndets like cocoyl glutamate or cocamidopropyl betaine. At least the latter I've seen in a M&P recipe, but I'd never dare call it “amino acid-based” for that reason. But ye know, marketing











						BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessa
					

BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo shared a post on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessavons  #アミノ酸石けん #アミノ酸石鹸...




					www.instagram.com
				




I think it's not opening.If I see something on insta, how do I share it with you on this forum?



Rattanjeet said:


> BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessa
> 
> 
> BSA Beauty Soap❤︎Yukari Kondo shared a post on Instagram: "透明って素敵です♪ 極限の透明度を追求してみました✨✨✨✿.｡.:* BSA Amino Candy Soapインストラクター認定講座では液体の透明感だけでなく、アミノ酸固形をクリスタルのように透明にするコツをお伝えしします✿.｡.:*  BSA Jαραɳ Bҽαυƚყ Sσαρ Aʂʂσƈιαƚισɳ ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* ✿.｡.:* Yυƙαɾι Kσɳԃσ LINE @marchedessavons  #アミノ酸石けん #アミノ酸石鹸...
> ...


Hi,
I tried sending you a link but when tried myself I think it is not opening.
I have tried click the photo, just see if you can figure out.
Just look at the transparency of the soap. It's amazing 
The amino acid soap looks something like this


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 23, 2021)

Oof, idk. Bad in Japanese 
And they're probably also reluctant to disclose their business secret too generously.

Another thing for “amino” rather than “amino acid” is triethanolamin, which is an interesting alternative base (milder than NaOH, yet not as stinky as ammonia), and included in some M&P recipes.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 23, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof, idk. Bad in Japanese
> And they're probably also reluctant to disclose their business secret too generously.
> Another thing for “amino” rather than “amino acid” is *triethanolamin*, which is an interesting alternative base (milder than NaOH, yet not as stinky as ammonia), and included in some M&P recipes.



Spot on, Mr. Owl, my hat is off (feel free to choose the one you like the best...⛑ )

At least the video I found. It is a youtuber that makes this _amino acid soap_
5 ingredients: Cocoyl Glutamic Acid, Glycerine, Propylene Glycol, _*Triethanolamine*_, Distilled Water.

Hopefully this was helpful to you, @Rattanjeet ?


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 23, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof, idk. Bad in Japanese
> And they're probably also reluctant to disclose their business secret too generously.
> 
> Another thing for “amino” rather than “amino acid” is triethanolamin, which is an interesting alternative base (milder than NaOH, yet not as stinky as ammonia), and included in some M&P recipes.


My Japanese is weak, but I know enough that they're not talking about the soap recipe. Saying thanks and talking about the Instagram app.


----------



## Marsi (Sep 23, 2021)

Yvonne's video & recipe



【配方/Recipe】
椰油醯基谷胺酸/Cocoyl glutamic acid: 350g
丙二醇/propylene glycol: 90g
甘油/glycerin: 100g
純水/purified water: 175g
三乙醇胺/triethanol amine: 250g
茉莉花瓣香精/demure jasmine petals fragrance oil: 20ml
氨基酸起泡劑/sodium lauroyl methylaminopropionate: 35g
金箔/gold foil: 適量/moderate


----------



## Rattanjeet (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you all for all the info 


ResolvableOwl said:


> Oof, idk. Bad in Japanese
> And they're probably also reluctant to disclose their business secret too generously.
> 
> Another thing for “amino” rather than “amino acid” is triethanolamin, which is an interesting alternative base (milder than NaOH, yet not as stinky as ammonia), and included in some M&P recipes.


 Thank you for the input
Do you know anything about it. I mean , how good or bad is it for the skin.. if people of all age can use it.

As you rightly pointed out, there is hardly any information available on google.

Thank you all for the input


----------



## jentlesoaps (Dec 30, 2021)

Anyone sourcing the cocoyl glutamic acid? So far I found one supplier in the Philippians but they do not ship to North America.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Dec 31, 2021)

jentlesoaps said:


> Anyone sourcing the cocoyl glutamic acid? So far I found one supplier in the Philippians but they do not ship to North America.


Noo, I wouldn't know anything , sorry


----------



## Dan9250 (Dec 31, 2021)

Cocoyl Glutamic Acid (Flake, 95%) 
The company will ship world wide.  The cost for 100 grams comes to about $ 6.00 dollars US.  The source is in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## jentlesoaps (Jan 1, 2022)

Dan9250 said:


> Cocoyl Glutamic Acid (Flake, 95%)
> The company will ship world wide.  The cost for 100 grams comes to about $ 6.00 dollars US.  The source is in Bangkok, Thailand.


Thank you Dan!
I am waiting to hear back from them. They have the color changing lip dye too! I hope they will work with me


----------



## jentlesoaps (Jan 10, 2022)

I am super stoked! Not only did they ship me cocoyl glutamic acid for making amino soap, but they also had the ingredients for oxygenating creams and color changing lip dyes! I have so much fun ahead of me in the lab. I cannot wait to play with these HTF ingredients. Dan9250 thank you once again~ I spent a pretty penny, but it was worth it to get my hands on these raw ingredients.


----------



## Dan9250 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm glad I could help.  Have fun, and please share the results.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 10, 2022)

Rattanjeet said:


> Thank you all for all the info
> 
> Thank you for the input
> Do you know anything about it. I mean , how good or bad is it for the skin.. if people of all age can use it.
> ...



You may have to do a deep dive into research papers to answer your question on how beneficial  or safe it may or may not be to skin.  

My opinion, is because the tiny amount of amino acid in the soap bar is useless in providing any benefit.  One bar of soap lasts through several showers, so there is only a fraction of the small amount of amino acid even being released during each use. Also, soap doesn’t stay on the skin and is rinsed off too quickly. So, I don’t see a point in using it….other than label appeal.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jan 13, 2022)

lenarenee said:


> You may have to do a deep dive into research papers to answer your question on how beneficial  or safe it may or may not be to skin.
> 
> My opinion, is because the tiny amount of amino acid in the soap bar is useless in providing any benefit.  One bar of soap lasts through several showers, so there is only a fraction of the small amount of amino acid even being released during each use. Also, soap doesn’t stay on the skin and is rinsed off too quickly. So, I don’t see a point in using it….other than label appeal.


Thank you


----------



## jentlesoaps (Jan 18, 2022)

lenarenee said:


> You may have to do a deep dive into research papers to answer your question on how beneficial  or safe it may or may not be to skin.
> 
> My opinion, is because the tiny amount of amino acid in the soap bar is useless in providing any benefit.  One bar of soap lasts through several showers, so there is only a fraction of the small amount of amino acid even being released during each use. Also, soap doesn’t stay on the skin and is rinsed off too quickly. So, I don’t see a point in using it….other than label appeal.


I was more interested in making a facial soap and embedding florals in the clear base that normally would just darken and brown with the higher pH soap on the market. It is a market appeal gimmick for sure, but a fun aesthetic is what I am hoping to achieve.



Dan9250 said:


> I'm glad I could help.  Have fun, and please share the results.


I will!


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 16, 2022)

In addition to Fatty Acids,  Amino Acid Surfactants (or soap) commonly contain one or more Amino Acids - examples: Glutamic Acid and Aspartic Acid. I've been experimenting with Glutamic Acid. Similar to fatty acids, it forms sodium glutamate once reacted with sodium hydroxide and imparts a silky-smooth and hydrating effect.

Ref. Chapter: Amino Acid-Based Surfactants for Biomedical Applications


----------



## jentlesoaps (Mar 19, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> In addition to Fatty Acids,  Amino Acid Surfactants (or soap) commonly contain one or more Amino Acids - examples: Glutamic Acid and Aspartic Acid. I've been experimenting with Glutamic Acid. Similar to fatty acids, it forms sodium glutamate once reacted with sodium hydroxide and imparts a silky-smooth and hydrating effect.
> 
> Ref. Chapter: Amino Acid-Based Surfactants for Biomedical Applications


Great read! TSM!


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 19, 2022)

jentlesoaps said:


> Great read! TSM!


You're welcome.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi, I've recently tried to add more Glutamic Acid without increasing NaOH. The soap was still producing foam, with a lower SAP Value. In a more recent attempt, I've increased Glutamic Acid from 5% to 15% in the recipe and reduced NaOH from 14 to 9. The result was that the soap was still producing good foam, the pH dropped down to 7, and the soap became milder and more hydrating. However, higher Glutamic Acid made the soap thinner (more liquid) and prone to breaking or separating. Thank.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 25, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> Hi, I've recently tried to add more Glutamic Acid without increasing NaOH. The soap was still producing foam, with a lower SAP Value. In a more recent attempt, I've increased Glutamic Acid from 5% to 15% in the recipe and reduced NaOH from 14 to 9. The result was that the soap was still producing good foam, the pH dropped down to 7, and the soap became milder and more hydrating. However, higher Glutamic Acid made the soap thinner (more liquid) and prone to breaking or separating. Thank.


It is the lower pH that is causing it to separate. It doesn't matter if that is caused by the glutamic acid, citric acid, or any other acidic, pH-lowering ingredient.

Remember, soap cannot remain soap in the technical, chemical sense (salt of a fatty acid) if it drops below 8 pH if I remember correctly (might be 9?) It will always separate or break at that point. 

What are you using the measure your pH?


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 25, 2022)

AliOop said:


> It is the lower pH that is causing it to separate. It doesn't matter if that is caused by the glutamic acid, citric acid, or any other acidic, pH-lowering ingredient.
> 
> Remember, soap cannot remain soap in the technical, chemical sense (salt of a fatty acid) if it drops below 8 pH if I remember correctly (might be 9?) It will always separate or break at that point.
> 
> What are you using the measure your pH?



Thanks AliOop,

For pH, I'm using MN (Machery-Nagel). The recent recipe measured 6.

There's a solution to separating that I used a few times. It's a sulphate-free anionic surfactant called Diterol g50. Adding Diterol prevents separation and maintains pH. The only downside of Diterol is its colour, as I'm trying to maintain white colour.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 26, 2022)

AliOop said:


> It is the lower pH that is causing it to separate. It doesn't matter if that is caused by the glutamic acid, citric acid, or any other acidic, pH-lowering ingredient.
> 
> Remember, soap cannot remain soap in the technical, chemical sense (salt of a fatty acid) if it drops below 8 pH if I remember correctly (might be 9?) It will always separate or break at that point.
> 
> What are you using the measure your pH?



Regarding naming, I totally agree with you. The current recipe is a mixture of different sodium Salts, mainly sodium laurate, sodium myristate and sodium oleate; these makes about 80 % of the compound. Other ingredients that are produced according to the sequence, temperature and phases are sodium citrate and sodium lactate, sodium tocopherol acetate (acetic or ethonoic acid are produced from the aerobic degradation or oxidation of ethanol after 24 hours), sodium acetate, disodium glutamate, other derivatives and minor metabolites. Adding more vitamins like panthenol and niacinamide produces more compound. So, I think that it's a hybrid syndet more than a soap. It's mainly an anionic and amphoteric surfactant, maybe more than a syndet, because most syndets contain petroleum compounds. Similar compounds are called Amino Acid Surfactants.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 26, 2022)

Regarding separation, yes, I think that it's below 8 pH. At 7 pH, it becomes critical and mostly requires a modification in the ingredients, or incorporating new ingredients that improve solubility or emulsification. However, some of the pure fatty acids have more emulsification capacity, like oleic and myristic acids, and can hold in a lower pH environment.

AliOop, what I really wish to find is a safe,  colourless and odorless compound that can hold the mixture ( other than Diterol, Citeol HE and Betaine which I also tried).

Thanks again for your time, reading, and taking the time to reply.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> Regarding separation, yes, I think that it's below 8 pH. At 7 pH, it becomes critical and mostly requires a modification in the ingredients, or incorporating new ingredients that improve solubility or emulsification. However, some of the pure fatty acids have more emulsification capacity, like oleic and myristic acids, and can hold in a lower pH environment.
> 
> AliOop, what I really wish to find is a safe,  colourless and odorless compound that can hold the mixture ( other than Diterol, Citeol HE and Betaine which I also tried).
> 
> Thanks again for your time, reading, and taking the time to reply.


Thank you for clarifying that you are talking about a syndet wash, not a true soap. That was my understanding, but it is important to be clear about terms for those members who aren't aware of the differences, and the fact that you cannot have a true soap that is below 8pH. It would be great if you could be sure to refer to it as a syndet since it will otherwise confuse them.

Back to your wash, it does sound great. Hope you will keep us updated as to how the formulating goes.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 26, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Thank you for clarifying that you are talking about a syndet wash, not a true soap. That was my understanding, but it is important to be clear about terms for those members who aren't aware of the differences, and the fact that you cannot have a true soap that is below 8pH. It would be great if you could be sure to refer to it as a syndet since it will otherwise confuse them.
> 
> Back to your wash, it does sound great. Hope you will keep us updated as to how the formulating goes.



Thank you AliOop, I'll do that from now on. I'm happy to keep you updated, and also wish to learn about any relevant information.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 26, 2022)

Hani m. Amaik said:


> Thank you AliOop, I'll do that from now on. I'm happy to keep you updated, and also wish to learn about any relevant information.


Well, I've been fascinated by your experiments and appreciate you sharing what you have learned.


----------



## Hani m. Amaik (Mar 27, 2022)

Rattanjeet said:


> Dear all
> I found out from Instagram that there is one amino acid soap base which looks absolute transparent.  My question is that how amino acid soap base is different from the Trandparend melt and pour soap base.
> There is not much information on net.Though it says that it is good for the skin...
> Does anyone know?



Hi,

I've been reading a few articles about using Triethanolamine for making surfactants. I've decided to share some of the links because summarising it will still be too much to post here. Triethanolamine is a tertiary amine, while glutamic acid, aspartic acid, l-arginine (and similar) are α-amino acids. Triethanolamine neutralizes fatty acids. As a result, it improves the efficiency of fatty acid reactions with the metal hydroxide, improves emulsification, lather, foaming, and transparency. However, there are safety concerns associated with potential harmful byproducts of Triethanolamine. Amino acid-based surfactants are called so because they contain α-amino and not necessarily tertiary amines like Triethanolamine.

Please see Applications:








						Triethanolamine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Making Transparent Soap with triethanolamine:




__





						US2820768A - Soaps and their methods of preparation          - Google Patents
					





					patents.google.com
				




Safety Concerns:





						N-Nitrosodiethanolamine - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
					






					www.sciencedirect.com
				




Thanks.


----------



## candipill (Oct 11, 2022)

Marsi said:


> Yvonne's video & recipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you - I have been looking all over for the measurements, could not figure out how much to use of each.  My recipe doesnt call for sodium lauroyl methylaminoproportionate though - I wonder if it is okay to leave out


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Nov 15, 2022)

As far as im aware, cocoyl glutamic acid contains 1 amino acid, glutamate. And its a mild surfactant, and a detergent. You need 9 essential amino acids to make a complete protein.

Im probably way off topic here, but ive done the research into amino acids, and there is an additive that adds amino acids to your soap and thats Silk Amino Acid (Tussah Silk). Its a natural peptide. Sericin is a protein created by silkworms. Its taken from inside the cucoon of caterpillars. Its contains 18 amino acids (essential & non-essential), and is a natural source for skincare. Its water soluble. In powder form, you use it in small amounts, so for cold process soap, add a small pinch per pound of oil, and add it to the lye solution. In liquid form, use up to 5%. You can also use it in melt & pour. There's a few videos online of people using it, and there's an article by the soap queen at bramble berry...

Click Here


----------

